# Heart next to tip???



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got a tip notice and I open up the page and there is a heart next to the tip instead of the normal bell icon. What's up with that?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thats means they love you. Ultimate form of respect worldwide.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I have these icons on mine and I've been trying to figure out what the nerds are up to now.












CJfrom619 said:


> Thats means they love you. Ultimate form of respect worldwide.


Not with a black heart it ain't :roflmao:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> What's up with that?


Uber probably paid some consultant company a few million dollars and one of there suggestions was to add the hearts to make us feel appreciated.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You would think the heart would be for a bigger tip than $1.00.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You would think the heart would be for a bigger tip than $1.00.


That's why it was black


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes...hearts just started showing up today. The fact that they are black is disconcerting, and does not make me feel especially loved.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Yes...hearts just started showing up today. The fact that they are black is disconcerting, and does not make me feel especially loved.


 And what's wrong with it being black?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I stopped receiving tip notifications back in March.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Stephen Uno said:


> And what's wrong with it being black?


https://www-urbandictionary-com.cdn...rm=%F0%9F%96%A4%20%28black%20heart%20emoji%29


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Just got my first with a nice $10 tip ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> You would think the heart would be for a bigger tip than $1.00.


The dollar should be an icon of the finger..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> https://www-urbandictionary-com.cdn...rm=%F0%9F%96%A4%20%28black%20heart%20emoji%29


I was under the impression in meant evil as well.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I just had one show up. It was from a ride almost a week ago. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. Tips from last night had the bell, old tip the black heart.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I got a heart with a tip today too! Felt special until now...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Maybe it means they also gave you a service/ggreat convo rating?


----------



## NoWhrMn (Feb 21, 2019)

Got one last night with a $5 tip. Figured it meant that I'd love the tip.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

There goes my theory; got new tips with the black heart. They could have gone with pink or red. Black seems a little morbid.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

I get the tip notification in pink text with sparkles on my map screen. ?


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

I picked up this big muscle head on xl who insisted he ride upfront, later I noticed the heart and tip come thru and it had me a little worried? Glad other people are getting it too, thats a relief.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

PR Nonsense is what it is.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The heart means the passenger added you to their "favorites" list. It's a new thing Uber is testing.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> The heart means the passenger added you to their "favorites" list. It's a new thing Uber is testing.


Sure, everyone that tipped me yesterday, most did for some strange reason, also placed me on their favorites list?

I hope so, but I'm thinking it's just a tip icon.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> https://www-urbandictionary-com.cdn...rm=%F0%9F%96%A4%20%28black%20heart%20emoji%29


Ah didn't know that. I thought it was just what people who are into darker subjects use (goth subculture, darker music genres, death, etc ) but not necessarily be cold or lack of compassion. I have used the black heart a lot but recently started using the pink heart again. Will keep this in mind.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I have these icons on mine and I've been trying to figure out what the nerds are up to now.
> 
> View attachment 324934
> 
> ...


Consecutive Trips-JUDEN!
BWAAH!

Because few fill out the
"How happy are you driving for Uber" survey, they have been advised to add this icon to improve participation...

?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Invisible said:


> You would think the heart would be for a bigger tip than $1.00.


Yeah, a $1.00 tip would be better suited if matched with a middle finger.

.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Designed for drivers with driver input (TM) 

You were all delighted with the new app, and now utilizing an agile development process drivers will get little sprinkles of amaze on a constant basis thru the year.

Just another way Uber lives its commitment to partners


----------



## funyoudrive (May 8, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Designed for drivers with driver input (TM)
> 
> You were all delighted with the new app, and now utilizing an agile development process drivers will get little sprinkles of amaze on a constant basis thru the year.
> 
> Just another way Uber lives its commitment to partners


I love to shit on the back seeat so the uber driver noticet it 10 minutes in to the drive.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

As if we didn't already know that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber amd Lyft aren't smart enough to allow drivers to be able to send a thank you or like back to the pax for the tip


----------



## funyoudrive (May 8, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> View attachment 325110
> 
> 
> As if we didn't already know that.


No I love soft and stinko so you can fully appreciate the extend of my apreaciancion..

. I love sucking tail pipes can I have uber one. Is it smelly or fragrant?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Sure, everyone that tipped me yesterday, most did for some strange reason, also placed me on their favorites list?
> 
> I hope so, but I'm thinking it's just a tip icon.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

I've never seen such a tip notification, though I've gotten a fair amount of tips. Some special setup you need on your phone, to get the notification?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Atom guy said:


>


Man, I hope that's true. I'm on quite a few favorite driver lists if so!

Still skeptical.

Has anyone gotten a tip with no heart?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Did you give Joan Jett a ride?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

lesh11 said:


> Did you give Joan Jett a ride?


Just the band


----------

